# New look range on cycling news



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thought this might interest some of you


http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/look_road_intro_08


Would love a 576 for time trials


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a cool looking frame. I have no idea how aero they are, but Looks TT frames have always been real lookers.


----------



## chrizzach (Jul 23, 2008)

Colours und Prizes 09 KLICK


----------

